# stage III Snow kit water meth install on an MKV FSI



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

So far so good. Here are the pics so far if anyone is interested. I had intended to make a DIY but i'm doing far to much to think that everyone would/could. not to mention I have no idea if it's heavily flawed in some way. 

https://picasaweb.google.com/111519749984612364501/SnowPerfProjectMKV20FSI


----------



## LilJonny16 (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice! Can't wait for more pics of the install.


----------



## rshipes (Jul 11, 2011)

really interested on the final results of this.. what all else do you have done to the car???


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

rshipes said:


> really interested on the final results of this.. what all else do you have done to the car???


Pictures are coming soon I've re-worked it twice now. The pump has stayed as is, but other stuff has moved. A guy at a local reputable tuner shop came out when upgrading my GIAC software and said "who put that water/meth kit in???". Me: "Me.......". Him: "Looks great!". Me: "Thanks!". Him: "Yeah. very pretty, but the nozzles are in the wrong place.. dumbass!"(I'm paraphrasing there). Anyway. Had to move them. 

If you mean other upgrades, by "else":
-KMD HPFP on pump w/ 40k before rebuild. EASY to do. (Highly recommend you use q-tips to clean between flushes with chlorine free brake cleaner. Installation instructions just say flush with the cleaner. I got nearly 2 dozen of black/brown qtips out of cleaning the internals then flushing profusely with more cleaner to get rid of any cotton fibers. AND REPLACE THOSE F*&KING SPRING CLAMPS WITH SCREW-ABLE HOSE CLAMPS!)
- neuspeed discharge pipes w/ noise delete. Both to and from intercooler
- neuspeed p-flo intake
- revised OEM DV( i have a forge if anyone wants to buy it! )
- 3" stainless DP w/ high flow metal cat and resonator
- 3" cat back utilizing two magnaflow mufflers in line. Also lined the trunk w/ peal and seal to lower revirbs. Double layered. Worked GREAT, although a bit industrial smelling at first. Need to put down baking soda on it.
- GIAC HPFP file, stock file, and race gas file(for the water/meth usage  )
- BSH PCV fix
- BFI dogbone mount 'fix'. Works decently. A nice medium between ridged vibes and loosey-goosey stock. 
- and of course the snow kit stage 3. I'm 99% sure once I have it the way I want, and thus have learned as much as I can from a kit for newbs, i'm going to replace it w/ DIY stuff for a fraction of the cost then put the kit up for sale with new connectors and tubing. Might include the super awesome mounts:laugh: i made if someone wants to put it on an mkv. For the DIY i want to make a nice SLIM led display to show the boost percentage so it runs like 6 leds across from base trigger(~5psi) to full. Maybe green -> yellow -> orange ->red or just all red like night rider(LETS GO FAST KIT!). Just have to figure out the material. thinking fiberglass painted black. Mount that under the H/M buttons on the MK5. 

Last mods I want to do: Intercooler , injectors, and turbo. Originally I was thinking gt30**R, but after considering and feeling the power as it stands now, I'll probably be plenty happy with a k04 turbo at much less cost and headache as well no desire to replace rods and what not. I'll see how I feel next spring.


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

More pics up. No cabin pics yet but you aren't missing much too busy trying to sort out a fuel cuts to take the panel off to get pics I should have taken to begin with Not to mention the controller keeps 'locking up', or so I think. Ugh....


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

did you tap into the injector harness for idc signal? or are you running it straight up boost only like a stage2 with an incar readout?


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

oh nevermind.. just saw your other post. I guess SP never did fix that issue on the mk5's.. I had a stage3 kit from them, and sold it before I installed it because I knew it wasn't compatible at the time. They said they were working on a fix, but gave no eta


----------



## hardtimes (Apr 20, 2004)

Slayer said:


> oh nevermind.. just saw your other post. I guess SP never did fix that issue on the mk5's.. I had a stage3 kit from them, and sold it before I installed it because I knew it wasn't compatible at the time. They said they were working on a fix, but gave no eta


Yeah, that really bummed me out. That's the main reason I'm going to pull the kit, resell, and put together my own for a lot less. No point in paying extra if I can't use a combination approach with the controller in the stage3 kit.

I asked their tech support about a fix and they denied any such thing being in the plans:-/ Even if there were going to be, I imagine it would require a new controller since the stage3 doesn't appear to have any data jack to facilitate it being flash-able.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

I emailed them about it back then, and they replied about maybe a new firmware or something, but I had the same thought as you.. how the hell do they plan to reflash it? there's no provision for that on the controller.

What's really lame is that there are plenty of advertisers on the vortex and golfmkv/6 that advertise these stage3 kits as being usable for IDC reading when it really doesnt work. I ended up selling mine and breaking even (got a wicked deal on it), and bought a Labonte stage4 kit.. still haven't installed that as I had clutch issues, but that's been resolved. Now I find out that Labonte closed up shop. Can't win! :banghead: I hope I don't have any issues with mine lol


----------

